# Got some more bottles today



## beendiggin (Jun 21, 2007)

I went out early again today and dug up some decent bottles..an S.C. Wells & Co. Leroy, NY. / Dr. Shiloh's /Catarrh /Remedy, a Seville Packing Co. New York food in green, a 1 and a quarter inch diameter clay marble, another Dr. Shop's Family Medicine, a large Dead Stuck For Bugs, another Dr. Miles Restorative Nervine, a Clarke Stanley's Snake Oil Liniment, a Kemp's Balsam, a milk glass Sanitol / For The Teeth, a Calder's Dentine, a Cranitonic Hair Food, and  a couple of Eno's Fruit Salt.  This dump has been a good producer for two seasons so far. I'm going to try posting some pics with the resizing advice I got earlier....


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 21, 2007)

That resizing is working ...Here's the Cranitonic....This dump has given me six of these so far


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 21, 2007)

This is the Dr. Shilohs Catarrh Remedy, about an inch and a half tall.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 21, 2007)

Calder's Dentine....tooth powder, I guess


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 21, 2007)

A common one but a nice shape.  This is my 7th or 8th......   Dr. Shoop's Family Medicine / Racine, Wis


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 21, 2007)

Two sizes of Dead Stuck For Bugs. I've never seen the small one before, but I've dug 5 of the large size so far. I like the small one.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 21, 2007)

Clay marble is just over an inch in diameter..the largest I've dug anywhere.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 21, 2007)

Milk glass    Sanitol / For The Teeth


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 21, 2007)

Clark Stanley's Snake Oil Liniment / For Rheumetism And Neuralgia / Best Horse Liniment In The World...This makes number 8


----------



## dirtmover (Jun 21, 2007)

great bottles and good pic's. I would be happy with any of them. Keep diggin" !


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 21, 2007)

Sweet Pete, that dump is rockin'!


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 21, 2007)

Great finds.  That Snake Oil goes well on ebay.  Clark Stanely moved from TX to Providence RI in the very early 1900's (1905) and begun selling his snake oil to the masses.  Although he was selling em before that.  They sell well on ebay.  I sold one last month for about $45.  List it as a RI bottle it helps.  Check out Wikipedia for some other good info.  Well done digging.
 Madpaddla


----------



## sldavis (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello,Would the snake oil bottle be for sale? Been wanting one for some time Thanks Clinton


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice dump and great job on the pics. If you go back to sift look for this. It's the top to the Sanitol.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 22, 2007)

Clinton, I would be willing to part with the Snake Oil bottle, do you mind a slight haze inside  near the corner?  Otherwise , there is no physical damage that I can see, and it's not sick.   If you still want it, do you have any bottle books for trade, like poison bottle workbook, or red book for jars, etc....let me know what you have and if you want I can post more pics.  Thanks, Paul


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 22, 2007)

That's a nice stopper..I will keep my eyes open. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## LC (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like the same stopper that is on my Empress Josephine toilet water bottle out of Dayton, Ohio. Then too, I am blind as a bat, could be wrong. I dug this bottle with this stopper still intact, could not believe it survived as it did.


----------



## kastoo (Jun 22, 2007)

funny I have a stopper exactly like that in clear


----------



## treasurekidd (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice bottles! I love the Calders Dentine and the Clark Stanley, both of which are RI bottles. I have the Calders, and have been looking  for a Clark Stanley for a while now. Drop me a PM if you feel like selling one!

 Here's some history on Calders if you're interested: http://www.littlerhodybottleclub.org/research/calderalbert.html 

 Edited: Because my typing sux


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 22, 2007)

Must have been a common thing. I have somewhere an old ad for the Sanitol that shows this on it. Maybe it's a manufacture thing? You know, like WT would do.


----------



## klech67 (Jun 6, 2019)

*Small Dead Stuck*

I know this is from 12 years ago, but do you still have the small Dead Stuck Bottle? If so, would you like to sell it? Let me know, thank you!


beendiggin said:


> Two sizes of Dead Stuck For Bugs. I've never seen the small one before, but I've dug 5 of the large size so far. I like the small one.


----------

